# pig slaughtering



## meretaste

No se como dejar esto ¿"matanza de cerdo"?, pero no me parece espero que me puedan ayudar 

"the measures for food safety administration of dairy products,transgenic food, *pig slaughtering,* wines and liquors, ....."

Gracias


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Quizá "productos de la matanza del cerdo".


----------



## vicdark

Tal vez  "*productos porcícolas*"


----------



## meretaste

La última me gustó mucho.
!gracias!


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Nunca he oído productos porcícolas.


----------



## cocuyo

matanza (o carneada) de puercos me parece correcto
(productos porcinos o carne porcina para los productos)
En el Oriente de Cuba, para el sacrificio de un cerdo se suele decir: matar un macho


----------



## Ilialluna

Y si es una hembra, ¿cómo lo dicen?. ¿O es que utilizan las cerdas sólo para reproductoras?.


----------



## cocuyo

Por supuesto suele ser un puerquito lechón...
Pero macho es la palabra común en el Oriente para un puerco. 
Como el verraco no sabe bien cuando más grande, los matamos chiquitos, mientras las puercas (machas) se dejan crecer más.


----------



## Fleming

Saludos,
En España (cada vez menos) existe la matanza, que consiste en matar uno, dos o los cerdos que sean y a partir de ahí elaborar todos los productos (jamón, salchichas, chorizo, morzilla, costillas, cabeza, etc etc) pero a nivel doméstico. Cuando se habla de matanza, o productos de matanza, se asocian a esta elaboración más casera, es un evento especial.

Pero en el contexto que lo pones, parece algo más formal y reglamentario, así que yo lo traduciría como "productos porcinos" o "derivados del cerdo", "derivados cárnicos del cerdo".

saludos.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola, Fleming. Hasta donde yo sé, en teoría al menos, las matanzas caseras están prohibidas desde hace ya años y lo que la gente hace en sus casas es comprar los productos cárnicos en una carnicería (no sé si también directamente del matadero) y elaborarlos luego ellos. Lo cual no quiere decir que haya gente que se escaquee y maten al cerdo en su propia casa.
En cuanto a "derivados cárnicos del cerdo", yo suprimiría cárnicos, ya que hay productos comestibles que no derivan del músculo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fleming

Jejejje, no se como está la legislación en cuanto a las matanzas.... tampoco se puede correr a más de 120Km/h en coche.... 
Creo que están prohibidas porque se no reúnen las condiciones sanitarias necesarias, pero se siguen haciendo (sobre todo en Galicia). Estoy de acuerdo con lo de cárnicos.


----------



## cocuyo

Está prohibida en muchos lugares, pero en casi toda América Latina matan los puercos en la casa. 
En el enlace aquí abajo mi matadero local en Santiago de Cuba. Es una cerda, y entonces es más grande que los machitos que se suelen asar en púa.  
http://www.ifokus.se/ShowUserFile.aspx?BinaryId=641c4273-c471-4c25-bf20-4355e1c3b6a4
Eso es frente de mi casa allá, en la calle. Se supone que los rayos UV del sol son bactericidas.


----------



## meretaste

Bueno, esta demás decir que cambie de opinión. En realidad es mejor "productos porcinos".
Gracias


----------

